

Want to Steal Identities?  Just Listen to a Police Scanner Feed - downandout
http://wtfblogcorner.blogspot.com/2012/12/want-to-steal-identities-just-listen-to.html

======
downandout
The fact that they apparently don't have to protect your information or tell
you the manner in which they have communicated your information (via radio or
via computer) is really bad. Also, since I would bet that a large section of
the population that listens to police scanner feeds are criminals, this
probably isn't a good thing.

------
rachelbythebay
If someone were to do automated speech recognition and indexing of these radio
feeds, it would be amazingly scary. I've avoided pursuing that angle to delay
the inevitable as long as possible.

